# Khám Phá Thiên Đường Sung Sướng Giá Bèo Nhất Sài Thành



## Girlxinh

[h=2]Quan niệm muốn ăn chơi giữa chốn Sài Gòn hoa  lệ phải có thật nhiều tiền trở nên sai bét với các hàng cafe ‘gái’ bình  dân. Chỉ cần bỏ ra vài chục ngàn cho đến hơn 100.000 đồng, các quý ông  được phục vụ như thương đế tại các tụ điểm cafe, hớt tóc gội đầu,  massage trá hình.[/h]                          *Cafe chân dài “rửa mắt”*

Nhắc  đến mô hình quán cafe chân dài ở Sài Gòn, những dân chơi từng đi uống  cafe không thể không nói đến những con phố café nổi tiếng như: khu Miếu  Nổi (nằm giữa quận Phú Nhuận và Bình Thạnh), khu Bắc Hải (giáp quận 10  và Tân Bình, đường Vĩnh Viễn (quận 10) hay các quán cafe ở các khu bờ kè  Lê Văn Sỹ (quận 3 và Phú Nhuận)…

Các  quán cafe này đang khá phổ biến ở Sài Gòn và ngày càng được nhân rộng  ra nhiều con phố. Điểm dễ dàng nhận biết nhất ở quán cafe này là luôn có  những các tiếp viên nữ ăn mặc rất “mát mẻ” và tuổi đời của họ cũng đều  rất trẻ từ 18 cho đến 25 tuổi.

Để  có thể vào làm được những tụ điểm café như thế này, ngoài việc có gương  mặt dễ thương, thân hình bốc lửa, các tiếp viên này còn phải ăn mặc hở  hang và đặc biệt phải biết chiều chuộng, trò chuyện cùng khách.





Dãy quán cafe chân dài mọc san sát trên đường bờ kè Lê Văn Sỹ – (Ảnh internet)

Rảo  quanh khu phố Miếu Nổi cùng một người bạn, ấn tượng của tôi về khu phố  này hầu hết các quán cafe đều mọc san sát nhau và ở trong các quán đều  phát ra những tiếng nhạc mạnh không thua kém gì ở trong vũ trường. Vừa  dừng chân ở quán café M.Đ, tôi đã được nhân viên gửi xe ở đây với thái  độ phục vụ rất chu đáo: “Anh để đó em dẫn ra bãi xe cho”.

Vừa  bước vào quán và ngồi xuống bàn, ngay tức khắc có hai cô gái ăn mặc  trong những trang phục khá “mới mẻ” với giọng nói nhỏ nhẹ mời chúng tôi  uống nước. Sau khi lấy nước xong hai cô gái kéo ghế ngồi cùng bàn với  chúng tôi và hỏi han trò chuyện như đã quen từ lâu. Không chỉ dừng lại ở  việc trò chuyện, hai cô gái trẻ này không ngừng đụng tay mơn trớn, thậm  chí là cả khoe vòng một trước mặt tôi và một người bạn.

Khi  biết chúng tôi có vẻ nghi ngại, Thuý (20 tuổi, quê ở Cần Thơ) ghé sát  tai tôi và nói: “Anh mới đến đây uống cafe phải không? Không có gì phải  ngại đâu anh, đến đây lần đầu ai cũng vậy, sau quen rồi ông khách nào  cũng đùa giỡn ghê lắm”.







Phần lớn ở các quán cafe dạng này không có bóng dáng khách nữ. (Ảnh: A. Sơn)

Quả  thật, Thuý nói không sai, nhìn sang các bàn khác, tôi còn nhìn thấy  những vị thượng khách đều rất trẻ tuổi không “ngừng tay” với các tiếp  viên nữ. Ngoài việc đùa giỡn, trong những câu chuyện của họ luôn có  những câu chửi thề, đôi khi còn kèm theo cả những câu chuyện sặc mùi  sex. Hầu hết những vị khách đến đây uống cafe đều là đàn ông với tuổi  đời từ 20 cho đến 40 tuổi. Và tuyệt nhiên trong quán ngoài những nhân  viên nữ ra không hề có bóng dáng khách nữ nào.

Ngoài  việc đến đây uống cafe, nghe nhạc là để “rửa mắt” và ngắm những đường  cong cùng những vòng 1 bốc lửa của các tiếp viên trong quán. Ngồi cạnh  bàn bên, tôi còn nghe rõ hai thanh niên trẻ tuổi trò chuyện và bình phẩm  kiểu: “Nhỏ đó đẹp nhưng vòng 1 lại bé quá, còn nhỏ kia mông to và vòng  một bốc lửa quá…”. Để “rửa mắt” và hả hê bình luận như vậy, các vị khách  ở đây chỉ cần bỏ ra từ 20.000 cho đến 30.000 đồng là có thể tha hồ ngồi  cả tối nói chuyện và chọc ghẹo các tiếp viên.

Trả  tiền và rời khỏi quán, chúng tôi tiếp tục đi đến một quán cafe DJ H. ở  bờ kè Lê Văn Sỹ. Cũng giống như ở quán M.Đ mô hình phục vụ ở đây cũng  không khác gì, các nhân viên trong quán này thậm chí ăn mặc còn khiêu  gợi và mát mẻ hơn rất nhiều.

Một  nữ tiếp viên tên Lan (19 tuổi, quê Cà Mau) cho hay: “Chủ quán nào cũng  có quy định nhân viên phải mặc “mát mẻ”, có quán thì bắt mặc đồng phục,  có quán thì nhân viên tự mặc đồ, tuy nhiên tất cả đều phải thật sexy.  Phải mặc thế mới chèo kéo và giữ được khách”.

Đổi  lại với việc phải chiều khách và ăn mặc “mát mẻ” như vậy, ngoài mức  lương nhận được từ 2,5 triệu cho đến 5 triệu/tháng (tuỳ vào ngoại hình),  các nhân viên nữ này còn nhận được vài trăm nghìn mỗi ngày từ những  tiền bo của khách uống cafe nếu như họ biết cách trò chuyện và để khách  bo.

Chưa  dừng lại ở việc “rửa mắt”, các quán cafe này cũng được xem là bãi đỗ lý  tưởng cho những thanh niên đến để gạ gẫm các cô gái đi qua đêm. Theo  như người bạn đi cùng của tôi cho biết, rất nhiều thanh niên đi xe đẹp,  có tài ăn nói thì chỉ cần đến đây uống cafe vài hôm là có thể đón các em  đi chơi ăn nhậu và có thể qua đêm cùng các em mà không hề tốn tiền.

 Ngoài  ra ở những  quán cafe kiểu này còn có các cô gái làm không cần được trả  lương. Chỉ cần săn được tay chơi có xế hộp, nhiều tiền, trở thành bồ  nhí là họ được cho tiền ăn chơi. Còn đường cùng, thì lại gạ khác kiểu  “tình một đêm” với giá tiền từ 1 triệu cho đến 2 triệu, tùy theo nhan  sắc của mỗi tiếp viên.
 Điều  này, chính cô tiếp viên Lan thẳng thắn thừa nhận và còn chua thêm:  “Việc đó như chuyện thường ngày ở huyện mà”. Khi tôi hỏi tại sao Lan  không chọn nghề khác thì nhận được câu trả lời: “Nghề này cũng phức tạp  nhưng dù sao nó cũng không quá vất vả và phức tạp như ở quán nhậu hay  làm nhân viên massage. Có ăn chơi và sa ngã hay không thì môi trường nào  cũng có, quan trọng là bản lĩnh sống của mỗi người”.


*Café kích dục và tới… Z*

Đi  kèm với mô hình cafe chân dài “rửa mắt” ở Sài Gòn, mô hình cafe ôm kích  dục được xem là “thiên đường sung sướng” của các quý ông khi phải bỏ ra  số tiền cũng khá bèo. So với mô hình quán cafe chân dài, cafe ôm không  sang trọng bằng và tiếp viên cũng không trẻ đẹp bằng nhưng về độ “quậy”,  trình độ làm cho khách “lên mây” chắc hẳn các tiếp viên ở cafe chân dài  “xách dép” chạy theo. Vì vậy, đây vẫn được xem là những tụ điểm được  các thượng đế là đàn ông thường xuyên ghé đến.

 Nói  đến những quán cafe ôm người ta sẽ nhắc ngay đến những con “phố” kích  dục nổi tiếng như: Lạc Long Quân (quận 11), Minh Phụng (quận 6), Phan  Huy Ích (Gò Vấp), Phạm Văn Bạch (Gò Vấp), Ung Văn Khiêm (Bình Thạnh)…
 Theo  chân Long (26 tuổi) ở Bình Thạnh là một tay chơi khá sành sỏi và nắm rõ  từng đường đi, nước bước những quán cafe ôm trong tay, tôi đã thực sự  được mở rộng tầm mắt của mình khi được Long mở lối để bước vào trong  quán và được hiểu cảm giác làm thượng đế ở đây là như thế nào.


Theo  như lời của Long các quán ở đường Minh Phụng, Lạc Long Quân bây giờ đa  số bị dẹp hết rồi vì trước kia báo chí và công an làm gắt quá nên Long  chở tôi qua thẳng đường Phan Huy Ích. Quả đúng như lời Long nói không  sai, vừa chạy tới con đường này, đập vào mắt tôi là hai bên đường với  những quán cafe đèn mờ san sát nhau với những tên quán như A.Đ, T.T,  T.V…






Một nhân viên đang kích dục cho khách tại quán cafe ôm (Ảnh: internet)

Vừa  đi Long vừa chỉ cho tôi đặc điểm dễ nhận biết nhất ở các quán cafe ôm  là ở trước cửa ra vào đều trưng hai chậu cây dừa nước, bên trong quán  lúc nào cũng là ánh đèn lờ lờ. Đặc biệt ở trước các quán cafe này đều có  các tiếp viên nữ ngồi vắt vẻo trên chiếc ghế nhựa, lâu lâu lại vẫy tay  gọi theo khách bằng những lời mời chào ngọt ngào trong trang phục mỏng  tang như không mặc gì.

Dừng  chân lại ở quán cafe có tên N.T, không gian ở trong quán cũng rất nhỏ  hẹp và theo như quan sát của tôi hầu hết các quán ở đây đều sắp xếp vài  chiếc ghế và những chiếc bàn nhựa khá đơn giản. Sở dĩ bàn ghế không cần  cầu kỳ như vậy là vì tất cả các thượng khách vào đầu hầu hết là giải  quyết nhu cầu sung sướng nhiều hơn việc uống nước giải khát.

Vừa  ngồi xuống bàn trước mặt tôi là hai cô gái trẻ chừng hơn 20 tuổi, trong  những bộ trang phục khoe hết da thịt, chưa kịp hỏi gì, cả hai cô gái đã  leo lên người chúng tôi ngồi và khua tay loạn xạ. Một cô gái quàng tay  ôm vào người tôi và khẽ nói vào tai đầy ngọt ngào: “Anh trai uống nước  em gì em lấy cho”. Khi định quay sang cạnh hỏi Long thì tôi giật mình vì  thấy anh đã cùng cô gái trẻ kia ngồi sang bàn bên cạnh, cả hai đang  quấn vào nhau ở trên chiếc ghế với những hành động không khác gì phim  cấp 3.

Về  phần mình, khi vừa gọi ly nước xong, cô gái mang nước đến đặt xuống bàn  xong cũng ngồi tọt lên ghế của tôi, chưa kịp định hình được việc gì, cô  gái đã nhẹ nhàng cởi từng nút áo của tôi, một tay cởi đồ, còn một tay  kia không ngừng mơn trớn khắp cơ thể tôi. Thấy tôi có vẻ ngại ngùng, cô  gái trấn an: “Anh cởi đồ ra đi, để em thư giãn cho khỏe người. Tôi giật  mình hỏi thư giãn là làm cái gì, cô gái cười tôi chọc quê với vẻ khoái  chí: “Thì thư giãn là làm cho anh sung sướng chứ làm gì”.






Các tiếp viên ăn mặc trong những trang phục “mát mẻ” tại quán cafe ôm – (Ảnh: internet)

Nói  là làm, cô gái tiếp tục có những hành động mơn trớn và khiêu dâm ngay  trước mặt khách, vì không muốn tiếp tục nên tôi đã xin “cáo lỗi” cô tiếp  viên tôi bị mệt trong người, kèm theo đó là không quên hứa hẹn sẽ bo  cho cô ta đầy đủ. Mặc dù hứa hẹn là vậy nhưng cô gái cũng tỏ ra không  mấy vui vẻ khi tôi xin không “thư giãn”.

Trong  lúc này, tôi tiếp tục đảo mắt nhìn quanh khoảng 5 bàn trong quán, hầu  hết các tiếp viên ngồi cùng khách cũng đều có hành động mơn trớn như cô  gái kia vừa làm với tôi. Chỉ vài phút sau, tất cả các quần áo của các  khách uống cafe được lột bỏ và các tiếp viên cũng không hơn kém gì trong  những bộ dạng khỏa thân. Kèm theo những tiếng cười, những tiếng chọc  ghẹo của các vị khách trong quán của tiếp viên còn có những tiếng rên rỉ  vọng ra trong quán mỗi lúc một nhiều.

Với  việc được các tiếp viên phục vụ tận tình như vậy cộng với một chai nước  ngọt, hay ly cafe các thượng đế chỉ phải trả cho tiếp viên ở đây từ 100  nghìn cho đến 150 nghìn là có thể vui vẻ và thỏa mãn được nhu cầu sung  sướng của mỗi người. Về phần mình, các tiếp viên ở đây cho biết mỗi lần  tiếp khách chủ sẽ thu 50.000 đồng/lần, còn các tiếp viên nếu như có thể  xin được khách tiền bo nhiều thì họ sẽ được giữ riêng.

Theo  Long, mô hình cafe ôm không chỉ dừng lại ở kích dục mà ở trong các quán  cafe này có những quán sẵn sàng cho nhân viên phục vụ đi đến Z cùng  khách tại chỗ. Tùy theo nhu cầu của mỗi tiếp viên và của khách hàng thỏa  thuận, có thể sẽ dao động từ 300 cho đến 500.000 đồng/lần đi tới Z tại  chỗ. Hoặc có thể, sau hết giờ làm, khách cũng có thể hẹn hò các tiếp  viên ở quán đi ra ngoài để “mây mưa” với những giá đi theo giờ hoặc qua  đêm từ 500.000 cho đến 1 triệu đồng.


----------

